# 2nd Annual Kansas City Speaker G2G and BBQ in the Park - Saturday October 19, 2013.



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Second annual Kansas City Swope Park speaker meet.

*What: * Speaker Meet in Swope Park of Kansas City. Hamburger, Brats, Hot Dogs, BBQ and fun. Feel free to bring your speakers or subwoofers to share demos and introduce yourself to other Kansas City A/V enthusiasts. 

*When:* Saturday October 19th, 2013 starting at 10:30AM. (I'll be there early to setup - feel free to join me earlier if you like) -- we'll keep going as long as people want to hang around.

*Where:* Swope Park Shelter House #7 off of Oldham road.
Google Map View: --- look how isolated this place is!!! 
http://goo.gl/maps/tmSmL

Here’s a short video of last years fun!
http://youtu.be/5N7BJf9I_0g

This will be very casual -- no standardized music list - - - just whatever people want to demo. Bring your CDs and mp3 players, mp3s, flacs, whatever you want. Any and all music welcome – but keep the music clean because this is a family event and a public setting! It’s a chance for our wives and kids to interact and for the men to grill and talk audio!

I'll bring my Captivator Pro pair to cover sub duty, likely being powered by an IPR 7500. The mains will run off a pro amp as well - perhaps a Behringer Inuke DSP 3000. An Onkyo AVR will act as pre-amp/switching source. We'll run all the gear off a single shelter house 20amp electrical outlet – so newer, more energy efficient amps will be used where possible.

All attendees should volunteer a dish, pot luck style. The event will be family oriented – bring your wife/gf/family and kids if you like.

We'll barbecue hamburgers, brats and dogs, and just enjoy listening to some speakers and discussing the hobby. The park shelter house’s grill will be lit up and available if burgers or brats aren’t your think and you want to grill your own premium meats.

*Please sound off on if you plan to attend,* and what food you plan to bring. 


*The following people have expressed interest, and hope to attend:*


 carp
 stitch1
 randy bessinger
 jedimastergrant
 mrsmithers
 luke kamp
 archaea
 scrappydue
 thebean
 dougc



Anyone from the audio/video community is welcome! Vendors feel free to contact me if you’d like to showcase any gear. Last year JTR Speakers submitted the Noesis 212HT for the event and carp fell in love (well honestly so did the rest of us), and carp ended up buying his set immediately after the event.

Bring yard games if you have them. I'll bring Bocce Ball. Other suggestions?

This park shelter is within minutes of the KC Zoo. If the family comes along and wants to go to the zoo for the afternoon - please feel that is an option as well.


*Speakers to be auditioned:*

 JTR Noesis 212HT (and 228HT if desired)
 Tekton Pendragons
 yours?
 ...getting confirmation on others???... (Klipsch Cornwalls, Crystal Acoustic THX, AES or SEOS DIY, whatever! etc)


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I will try to finish a Gjallarhorn by then, but not sure I can make it happen in time. I have a couple of BFM subs I could bring if anyone has been wanting to hear one. I have the 30" t48 and 36" thtlp. I could bring the Zaph zdt3.5 center too. I would love to hear a SEOS design if anybody has them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Weekend after RMAF - or that would be a blast to make a trip down. You guys have fun!


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

dougc said:


> I will try to finish a Gjallarhorn by then, but not sure I can make it happen in time. I have a couple of BFM subs I could bring if anyone has been wanting to hear one. I have the 30" t48 and 36" thtlp. I could bring the Zaph zdt3.5 center too. I would love to hear a SEOS design if anybody has them.


Yes MrSmithers who I believe is attending (but hasn't yet confirmed) has a couple variations of SEOS speakers. He lives in the Shawnee KS area.
I would love to hear the GJallarhorn! I know that's a beast to move at 300-400 lbs - but if it's possible YEAH we'd like to hear it! The THT's would be cool as well! I'm unfamiliar with the Zaph center - but anything you'd like to demo for other AV enthusiasts is welcome! We will hopefully have a Peavey IPR 7500 and minidsp to control the subs. The mains will probably be run off an Inuke DSP 3000. We can limit 'wattage' to the speakers with the Inuke's DSP to protect lower power handling speakers.




ALMFamily said:


> Weekend after RMAF - or that would be a blast to make a trip down. You guys have fun!


Shucks man - would like to have you come to another meet - but understood!


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

OH --- and there will be Tekton Pendragons in attendance in addition to the JTR 212HT --- and whatever else makes its way to the event.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh man, I am on shift! I am going to see if I can get a vacation day for at least the first half.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

dougc
i just checked your system profile...

Do you have your LMS-5400 in sealed boxes now? Is that what you are using in your gjallarhorn project?

Would you be interested in doing a little shootout at your place or mine or trading subs for a short while? I have a couple of JTR Captivators and would like compare them more extensively with the LMS-5400. I bought four sealed 3.5' cubic foot cabinets from a guy on avsforum for a song and am trying to determine if four LMS-5400 drivers will make me happier than my two ported Captivators. (which definately make me happy!) I'm traditionally a quality ported sub fan, but I do like to listen to gear. I think many say it would take at least four to match the Caps around port tune. It's either put four LMS-5400's in the cabs and sell the caps, or put four dayton 18's in the cabs and use them nearfield or in the four corners of the room in tandem with the caps for just additional smoothing. Just toying with ideas at this stage.

my motto:
--- have subs, will travel...


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Bump to raise attendance.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

five day bump


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If any of yall are in the area, you should go! Looks like there are plenty of forum people to meet and a few speakers and subs to check out. I'd go if it was in DFW


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

gorb said:


> If any of yall are in the area, you should go! Looks like there are plenty of forum people to meet and a few speakers and subs to check out. I'd go if it was in DFW


That is correct, Gorb. I've met most of these guys. They are a great group of enthusiasts who are really into the hobby, and this is a good opportunity for someone to hear new gear.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Archaea said:


> dougc
> i just checked your system profile...
> 
> Do you have your LMS-5400 in sealed boxes now? Is that what you are using in your gjallarhorn project?
> ...


You bet, I am in! I have two that are sealed, but the g-horn project begins Thursday. I'll be there for the shoot out Saturday and we can make a game plan.

I had big plans for ported for the Ultras, but the output of the horns sold me. I don't think 2 sealed does it for me. I am a ported guy too.


----------



## brian_smith06 (May 22, 2013)

I really wish I could attend this. I will be moving back to overland park in a year so maybe I can go next year? 


I hope all of you have a blast at this gtg


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

final bump


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

dougc said:


> You bet, I am in! I have two that are sealed, but the g-horn project begins Thursday. I'll be there for the shoot out Saturday and we can make a game plan.
> 
> I had big plans for ported for the Ultras, but the output of the horns sold me. I don't think 2 sealed does it for me. I am a ported guy too.


Let's make this happen. carp is loaning me four SI 18's in sealed cabs today. I'll have the two captivators. Would you be able to do a little informal taste test shootout with a few people between the LMS-5400 Ultras, the SI and the caps on Saturday night or even Sunday?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

PM to you Archaea


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Man...!!! You men are onto something great, I have to do something about Maine AV folks and I know they are here. We are not organized like you all are!!! 
Aside: A friend of mine went to Osteo Med School in Kansas City I keep hearing about the "Nite-Clubs in Kansas City" and great music. Seems only right the AV equipment folks know how to appreciate the tunes. Sounds right. Have Fun and Play Safe :wave:
Regards


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics, please!


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

just finished the day - had a great time - hope to see some more of you next year!

For speakers there were:

Barefoot Micromain27 (active full range speakers)
Boston (model?)
Crystal Acoustic TX-T2SE
JTR 212HT
Mackie SRM450 v1 active monitors
Tekton Pendragons


For subs there were:

JTR Captivators
THT Tuba (low profile)
T48 sub


We probably had close to 20 people in and out through the day. Listened to quite a few different types of music and tried to give each speaker a bit of time in the limelight. Using a fast switching mechanism made out of simple single throw, double poll switches we could quickly switch between four speakers at a time. Level matching wasn't manageable this way - but it was an informal g2g anyway. dougc brought quite a bit of gear including a keg of Shocktop. Thanks for both attending and bringing so much stuff Doug! I enjoyed meeting you today!

I'll post a video link later today when I get it put together with some footage and pictures.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This was a great event on a beautiful day in an awesome venue. There aren't too many places around like the old stone shelters in Swope Park. This proved to me that I need to upgrade my mains to something with larger mid-bass to keep up with my subs. I really enjoyed the punch of the Neosis and Pendragons. I'm back and forth with building a "traditional" speaker such as the Statement tower and one of the Seos designs using the TMM AE TD12x and SEOS 12 and Denovo DNA360. The Captivator subs are the best commercial subs I have heard so far. I wish I would have been there to hear the Orbit Shifters when they were in town for a visit.

Archaea, we should build a "test" enclosure using one of the LMS-U in a ported enclosure for your HT when we test them in your sealed boxes for the upcoming shootout. 3 sheets of MDF ought to do it. We already have one modeled for 16hz. We could measure one of each in your HT: sealed LMS-U, ported LMS-U, G-horn, Cap, sealed Si, ported Si. Then double up the Ultras in your sealed cabs, 2 si, 2 caps, then the two Ultras against the 4 si.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for the pics!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures - that's a sweet collection of speakers. It's really cool that the park just lets you set up shop with a bunch of speakers and party. Did any strangers/unaffiliated people just visiting the park show up to check out what yall were doing?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully we will have more photos that were taken with the "real" camera at the GTG. We didn't have anyone stroll in that was any weirder than the rest of us A/V geeks. I had that thought in the back of my mind and was a little worried about it on the way down with the amount of hardware sitting out there in the not-best part of the city, but then I realized I was just being paranoid. So I racked the M249, crawled out of my underground bunker, and stopped worrying. It was just like another picnic in the park, only much louder.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

I finally took some time tonight to upload a couple of my camcorder vids - nothing fancy - but a bit more of a peek into what the event was.

http://youtu.be/N1Bbc_mGumw


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

dougc said:


> Hopefully we will have more photos that were taken with the "real" camera at the GTG. We didn't have anyone stroll in that was any weirder than the rest of us A/V geeks. I had that thought in the back of my mind and was a little worried about it on the way down with the amount of hardware sitting out there in the not-best part of the city, but then I realized I was just being paranoid. So I racked the M249, crawled out of my underground bunker, and stopped worrying. It was just like another picnic in the park, only much louder.


Haha, sounds good. I really didn't think anybody would show up and try to do anything shady or steal anything (not to mention they wouldn't get far trying to carry a 150 lb subwoofer)...I was just thinking that maybe some normal people who happened to like speakers and such might get curious and pop in to see what was going on 



Archaea said:


> I finally took some time tonight to upload a couple of my camcorder vids - nothing fancy - but a bit more of a peek into what the event was.
> 
> http://youtu.be/N1Bbc_mGumw


I'll have to check out the videos whenever I get home later this evening.


----------



## Nec (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent, awesome pictures


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's comments that was there. Will the comments show up in this thread? The pics are cool. Funny looking at the disparity in sizes!


----------

